

Show HN: CacheFS - cconstantine

In my spare time I've been trying to solve the problem of network filesystems being too slow.  To that end I've created CacheFS.<p>CacheFS keeps a lazy local copy of your network drive in an attempt to make your network drive appear as fast as your local drive.<p>The project is far from consumer-ready, but it has hit a major milestone:  It caches reads and doesn't appear to corrupt anything.  I'm throwing it out here in the off-chance that someone else finds it useful, and for constructive feedback.  Enjoy!<p>https://github.com/cconstantine/CacheFS
======
sciurus
Neat project! However, I would consider changing the name.

There's already a CacheFS in Solaris.
[http://www.c0t0d0s0.org/archives/4727-Less-known-Solaris-
Fea...](http://www.c0t0d0s0.org/archives/4727-Less-known-Solaris-Features-
CacheFS.html)

Linux has a similar feature named FS-Cache, and one of its storage backends is
named CacheFS. <http://people.redhat.com/~dhowells/fscache/FS-Cache.pdf>

Do you really want to make this situation even more confusing?

~~~
cconstantine
Wow, somehow I completely missed that another CacheFS exists. I will
definitely be looking for a new name.

------
phlux
CacheIO.com is available...

So this is a tiny local version of a WAFS device, like riverbed?

~~~
cconstantine
I like CacheIO.. I may use that. Thanks :)

That could be one application of this. My goal is to make a system that can
work on top of any filesystem, without direct support for it in the
filesystem. This way you could use it to speed on network drives of any kind,
or even make spinning disks closer in performance to SSDs.

